# Electronic Commuication in IBO Competition ?



## robinofthehood (Jun 14, 2010)

Legal or Illegal...?

This photo was copied from the IBO's website photo album from the 2015 Spring Nationals. The archer in the middle "seems" to be thumbing a electronic device while on the course. "Could" be the defense range.?

In the 2015 IBO rule book, rule IV.F.4.e states:
All forms of electronic communication are prohibited while on the shooting range unless communication is required for an emergency. Cell phones and other devices must be silenced before entering the range.

Key words in this rule are: "all" "forms" "electronic communication" "are prohibited" "while on the shooting range"...

So, is he checking on approaching foul weather. Is he checking in on friends or family. Is he communicating yardage to another archer.

I am not pointing a finger at said competitor, simply asking if this legal or illegal on a competition course.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

According to the rules illegal, but there not going to do anything about it.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I had a fellow shooter just about rip my head off when he pulled out his phone to take a pic and I reminded him of the rule. I realize why it's there but in this day and age it's pretty tough to do.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I use Archer's Advantage on a Palm to get my marks. It is not a phone nor a communicator of any kind. It does not have WiFi nor can it email or text. Is it legal for IBO or do I have to write all my marks down as I do for NAA?


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I would say it depends...
The rule doesn't say that it is illegal to have phones, just illegal to use them for communicating. Almost impossible to police unless they are banned totally.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

How is a competitor or official to know if you're checking your sight marks or texting the yardage to/from someone else? I recall a story where the spouse of a shoot-off participant was texting the yardage from the stands. The phones were silenced but communication was going on. Within the letter of the rules but outside the intention...


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

dw'struth said:


> I would say it depends...
> The rule doesn't say that it is illegal to have phones, just illegal to use them for communicating. Almost impossible to police unless they are banned totally.


TURNED OFF means just that. TURNED ON means illegal.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

bfisher said:


> TURNED OFF means just that. TURNED ON means illegal.


Except said rule doesn't say turned off.....it says silenced.....

I am one of those that checks my phone constantly....I am on call 24x7 for work regardless of where I am or what I am doing......and if I have a work emergency I have to deal with it.

I also shoot known yardage classes....

Shot with a guy 4 years ago in Metropolis. Never met him before....apparently his younger son was shooting, tripped and cut himself up pretty well on one of the Eagle courses somewhere.....so they called him to go check on his kid.

Thus the reason for silenced and not turned off......


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

I use my phone, text make calls ect. I too cannot be away from my phone. It's the price of vacation for some people. Never been asked about it.


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

Depends on how hard assed your group is going to be. I have in the past been in situations like those stated above being on call for some reason or another. I was up front, had my phone on Vibrate and showed every thing to the group. But with that being said like everything else I am sure there are those who, bend or break the rules. The IBO I am sure is trying it's best to find some common ground to allow certain freedoms. I believe it is up to the group that the essence of the rule is followed. I do hate it when a shooters phone goes off when some one is at the stake, especially with an obnoxious ring tone. I would be more concerned with those that have a buddy shooting AB and they are shooting CD and trade yardages back at the room for the next day especially if they are a team. Not much one can do about that except hope they got their yards wrong.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

The pic above - you have no idea if they have even gotten to the first target yet.

I can tell you on the ASA ranges people are on them all the time - usually everyone at the stake is looking at someones big buck pic of the phone. Or looking at live updates of pros etc.......


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Go up to them and ask them what they are doing?


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

Grnmtn said:


> I would be more concerned with those that have a buddy shooting AB and they are shooting CD and trade yardages back at the room for the next day especially if they are a team. Not much one can do about that except hope they got their yards wrong.


Not to get off the subject but good point on discussing yardages at the room or later. That's a concern of mine too. Me and my friend shot different ranges at the IBO Worlds but never discussed the ranges at the room. I want to beat my friend not help him, and he wants to beat me. I never understood why cheat for your buddy. If you can't beat him your going to win.


----------



## UncleBear63 (Jan 2, 2016)

So does everyone think this only happens in IBO. Remember, there are other archery tournaments. Sorry if I offended anyone but blasting IBO......come on. Why weren't those folks comfronted at that time? Cell phone use occurs throughout the different tournament trails (ASA, IBO, ...etc).


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

UncleBear63 said:


> So does everyone think this only happens in IBO. Remember, there are other archery tournaments. Sorry if I offended anyone but blasting IBO......come on. Why weren't those folks comfronted at that time? Cell phone use occurs throughout the different tournament trails (ASA, IBO, ...etc).


It probably happens at all tournaments, local and national.


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

robinofthehood said:


> Legal or Illegal...?
> 
> This photo was copied from the IBO's website photo album from the 2015 Spring Nationals. The archer in the middle "seems" to be thumbing a electronic device while on the course. "Could" be the defense range.?
> 
> ...


I am not the guy with the phone but I am the guy with the green Podium and this was our group waiting in line to get on the practice course and it was supposed to be raining so he was checking radar! 2 days before competition started!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

So I guess my answer is legal considering we weren't on any course at all not even on practice course yet!!! Don't make assumptions without all the facts!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjharp46 (May 7, 2012)

rhyno_071 said:


> Not to get off the subject but good point on discussing yardages at the room or later. That's a concern of mine too. Me and my friend shot different ranges at the IBO Worlds but never discussed the ranges at the room. I want to beat my friend not help him, and he wants to beat me. I never understood why cheat for your buddy. If you can't beat him your going to win.


You want to beat me!? LOL... Yea, all he said was "you will tear that course up"...and I didn't...LOL

There is no easy way to police all these rules...some rules just don't make sense to some people so they don't follow them. This would be one of them. The more you shoot the more people you meet and the more you hear about different things. If you don't follow a rule you can't be surprised when you get dq'ed for knowingly not following it, is all I would say.

I'm glad a guy in this pic clarified when and where this pic was taken...LOL


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

I agree with PETEACH as I'm the one on the phone. Defense course! Next topic.


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

mjharp46 said:


> You want to beat me!? LOL... Yea, all he said was "you will tear that course up"...and I didn't...LOL
> 
> There is no easy way to police all these rules...some rules just don't make sense to some people so they don't follow them. This would be one of them. The more you shoot the more people you meet and the more you hear about different things. If you don't follow a rule you can't be surprised when you get dq'ed for knowingly not following it, is all I would say.
> 
> I'm glad a guy in this pic clarified when and where this pic was taken...LOL


You know it buddy. lol


----------



## ACE430 (May 19, 2006)

It is a known fact that shooters ARE texting yardages to other shooters during the shoot.


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

ACE430 said:


> It is a known fact that shooters ARE texting yardages to other shooters during the shoot.


If it's a known fact why would you not call them out on it


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

ACE430 said:


> It is a known fact that shooters ARE texting yardages to other shooters during the shoot.


I think it's an assumption!! If it is a known fact the person would be banned from competition!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACE430 (May 19, 2006)

People talk and get yardages before they enter the course and they also text to each other. You just can't walk over and take away someones phone. I shot the worlds in Indiana a few years ago and a lot of shooters were shooting fives and some misses in the pro classes on a close target. I did not even have time to turn my score in and I was already being asked how far was the close target. IBO does not care what is being done on the course.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Worlds in Indiana?? not that i can remember and you can report to an official. I believe this happened in Erie last year and a phone was confiscated and checked.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

bfisher said:


> TURNED OFF means just that. TURNED ON means illegal.


Silenced and TURNED OFF are 2 different things. So...Turned on is NOT illegal. That's why rules become hazy. Some read them the way they want to instead of the way they are written.


----------



## Fire Archer (Jul 23, 2008)

PETeach said:


> I think it's an assumption!! If it is a known fact the person would be banned from competition!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The IBO actually do something, like punishing someone for a rule infraction. That is funny. They definitely aren't going to ban anyone, they would lose money from that shooter and they are not going to stand for that.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Fire Archer said:


> The IBO actually do something, like punishing someone for a rule infraction. That is funny. They definitely aren't going to ban anyone, they would lose money from that shooter and they are not going to stand for that.


if you hate IBO then don't go... its as simple as that.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

There should be no phones period ! you can live one day with out it if your on call go play golf or fish !


----------



## Fire Archer (Jul 23, 2008)

nochance said:


> if you hate IBO then don't go... its as simple as that.


Geez. Don't get your panties in a bunch. I didn't say I hated the IBO but anyone with any sense should realize it is not the best ran organization out there.


----------



## ACE430 (May 19, 2006)

2007 IBO worlds in Anderson,IN I have reported people CHEATING before for different reasons and was told by IBO officals that there is nothing I can do.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Why have rules if people do not have enough honesty and integrity to abide by them?
In golf we see pros calling penalties on themselves when it is appropriate.
Ever see that at an IBO or ASA shoot?
Calling people out on it when they violate the rules does not get you any respect, so why bother?


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Now that we know what was going n in pic I have no problem. On the course shouldn't be out of pocket IMO. I think it should be viewed like a range finder. If someone saw someone using a finder they would have a fit. Boom beach can wait a couple hours


----------

